# 9MM NATO in CW9?



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought my Kahr CW9 this past Saturday, and love it, by the way.
But..................
I bought some Winchester 9MM NATO ammo. today. The box says that it's loaded at *pressures 10 percent higher* than standard 9MM. 
Is this stuff considered +P. I sure hope it's not +P+. * And is it safe for Kahr pistols?*

Thanks, John


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Great to hear. I want a PM9 myself.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Kahrs are rated for +P ammo, so either way you should be ok.


----------

